
Show HN: A Twitter bot that sends you random abuse - chris140957
https://twitter.com/yourself_bot
======
rando444
With the amount of tweets you're sending per day, you're going to inevitably
end up saying the same things over and over to the same people every day.

I don't expect this to be very popular.

I mean this has only been running for a couple of days and you're already re-
cycling the same tweets.

Also this is like 2-3 lines of code and a text file. It's not really "Show HN"
worthy and should be removed IMHO.

~~~
chris140957
Thanks for the feedback. I was actually with you on the last paragraph about
this not being HN worthy, until I noticed that the service that this is based
on (foaas) was posted here and was pretty popular. But maybe you're right

~~~
rando444
It's certainly possible that you did something interesting or clever to build
this, but nobody here has any way of knowing anything about what you did.

All you did was link to a twitter page.

If you want to show off some clever coding, you should write up a blog post
about what you did and submit that, otherwise all you've got is something that
can post tweets, which can be replicated by almost any programmer in about
10-15 minutes.

Anyway, not trying to come down on you, just help you better match what you're
submitting with what the community is looking for.

------
f_allwein
Reminds me of
[https://hitchhikers.fandom.com/wiki/Bowerick_Wowbagger](https://hitchhikers.fandom.com/wiki/Bowerick_Wowbagger)
=)

------
dangerface
This is great.

~~~
chris140957
Thanks

